# OK, I give........Help.



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

I have searched but couldn't find an answer so I will ask you fine people. I cant seem to get the dip switches on my 2500 right. I need to set it up to run bridged mono. If I turn down channel 2 and turn up channel 1 then both channels light up but it doesn't seem to be any different then when it was set up in stereo mode. So if someone is running a single 4ohm sub in bridged mono could you tell me what your dip switches are set too. Mine are,LRRLLRRRRL......thanks.:scratch:


----------



## HionHiFi (Feb 18, 2007)

I suppose your talking about your Behringer EUROPOWER EP2500? Have you checked the manual? It is located here.


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

Ya, I did mean the behringer. I found out my problem anyway. I had one switch wrong. It seems that what it say's on the amp is different then the manual. Thanks.


----------



## HionHiFi (Feb 18, 2007)

Silly manufacturers. Good luck with your Behringer.


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

Alright one more question. What led is supposed to light up in bridge mode? Right now the channel 2 led lights almost constantly and the channel 1 led only lights when there is a hard hit of bass.


----------



## GregBe (Apr 20, 2006)

How loud is the fan on the 2500. I am curious about pro amps, but my components are right behind me in my room


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

It is loud enough that if it was behind you it would be noticable. There is a fan mod thread to fix the problem and it takes all of about 15 minutes to do. Here is the mod thread....http://www.hometheatershack.com/forums/diy-subwoofers/3658-quieter-fan-mod-behringer-ep2500.html?highlight=fan+mod+ep2500


----------

